# Recently finished projects.



## susieknitter

These are my recently finished projects. No paper patterns were used. All the shapes and sizes were created in the garment design program in my machine.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Wow these are wonderful. Do you have to hand change the stitches (re-make) or will the machine do it for you. I have a very simple machine and I have to re-make the stitches all the time..


----------



## elsienicholls

All of your work is lovely - the pram blanket is so cute.


----------



## susieknitter

Deb-Babbles said:


> Wow these are wonderful. Do you have to hand change the stitches (re-make) or will the machine do it for you. I have a very simple machine and I have to re-make the stitches all the time..


Thank you for your comment. My machine is a Brother KH970 electronic. I put the garment shape/size and stitch pattern into the machine and it then knits it. The magic cable ones are done as a tuck stitch so there is some tooling work done on those.


----------



## KateWood

All are very beautiful, I really like the pram blanket


----------



## Entity

Very nice work Sue! Thanks for showing them to us. Seeing finished projects in machine knitting is very encouraging to us new to this hobby.


----------



## Leonora

Lovely work, you're making me wish I was still using my machines. Leonora


----------



## Janeybabes

What lovely work. Just what is needed to give me some inspiration and motivation..


----------



## AJP

WOW! you did good!!!


----------



## Valjean

All beautifully done, how long does it take to do a jumper on the machine??


----------



## susieknitter

Valjean said:


> All beautifully done, how long does it take to do a jumper on the machine??


Thank you for your kind comment. In answer to your question, I would say that on a good day with no interruptions, no tangled wool etc. I can complete a plain knit, long sleeve, round neck in about four hours. That's if I sew it up on my linker; if sewn by hand the sewing takes longer than the knitting.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

those are all wonderful! I'm new to this but sure look forward to being able to post something...anything...LOL done with my km. I have done hats but now am trying a sweater...wish me luck!


----------



## KateWood

You make me want a linker


----------



## sewlee

Love them all, but especially the Magic Cable Sweater!


----------



## kyriakoulla

Lovely work,very encouraging.
Best wishes


----------



## Zach

susieknitter said:


> These are my recently finished projects. No paper patterns were used. All the shapes and sizes were created in the garment design program in my machine.


Your work is beautiful
Magic cable is so nice. I have completed many of these. And they never go out of style.


----------



## GudrunM

really nice work. Your work is encouraging me to stop my procrastination and just get going. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 51goodman

love your work especially the blanket its very encouraging t see machine knitted garments on show on here best wishes sally


----------



## luv2knt

your sweaters are beautiful. Makes me want to purchase a knitting machine. Keep thinking about it but afraid to venture forth..no knowledge of machines.
....thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwidget

your work is lovely. i love the pram cover.


----------



## KateWood

luv2knt said:


> your sweaters are beautiful. Makes me want to purchase a knitting machine. Keep thinking about it but afraid to venture forth..no knowledge of machines.
> ....thanks for sharing.


No one knows about KMs till they get one and learn...Get one you'll love it


----------



## Patrina

Thank you for sharing your work, very encouraging to a new machine knitter like myself. I love the baby blanket and may have to put that machine on my wish list once I understand and know how to you the old machine I have first.


----------



## yona

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Beth Standing

Sue, love all your work but especially the pram blanket, wonder if you would share the pattern please. You will be pleased to know I have moved my machine to the lounge, where I intend to get stuck in on my 965, I have started and now getting the drift of itx


----------



## susieknitter

elsienicholls said:


> All of your work is lovely - the pram blanket is so cute.


Thank you so much, Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

KateWood said:


> All are very beautiful, I really like the pram blanket


Thanks Kate.


----------



## susieknitter

Entity said:


> Very nice work Sue! Thanks for showing them to us. Seeing finished projects in machine knitting is very encouraging to us new to this hobby.


Thanks Entity, I'm sure that you will soon be doing the same.


----------



## luv2knt

Hi: do you have any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## susieknitter

Leonora said:


> Lovely work, you're making me wish I was still using my machines. Leonora


Thank you Leanora, I bet if you got that machine out you would be able to show us better work.


----------



## Knitress

You are a genius, they look perfect!


----------



## susieknitter

Janeybabes said:


> What lovely work. Just what is needed to give me some inspiration and motivation..


Janey, the ladybird jumper that you did was absolutely lovely. You don't need inspiration and motivation you already have it, but thank you anyway.


----------



## susieknitter

AJP said:


> WOW! you did good!!!


Thanks so much, Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

tpmcgoo2 said:


> those are all wonderful! I'm new to this but sure look forward to being able to post something...anything...LOL done with my km. I have done hats but now am trying a sweater...wish me luck!


Thank you for your kind words, put a pic on of the sweater when it's finished. Best of luck, I'm sure it will be grand. Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

sewlee said:


> Love them all, but especially the Magic Cable Sweater!


Thank you, the magic cable sweaters are not that hard to do once you have the machine set up and they grow so quickly.


----------



## susieknitter

kyriakoulla said:


> Lovely work,very encouraging.
> Best wishes


Thank you but I have seen your work and I have a long way to go to match what you can do. I think that I will pop over for some lessons. :lol:


----------



## susieknitter

Zach said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are my recently finished projects. No paper patterns were used. All the shapes and sizes were created in the garment design program in my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Your work is beautiful
> Magic cable is so nice. I have completed many of these. And they never go out of style.
Click to expand...

Thanks Zach, put us some photos on. It's nice to see what others are doing.


----------



## deheadhugger

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## susieknitter

GudrunM said:


> really nice work. Your work is encouraging me to stop my procrastination and just get going. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, hurry up and get going, we need more photos on here to keep us all on the move pushing the carriages back and forth. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## susieknitter

51goodman said:


> love your work especially the blanket its very encouraging t see machine knitted garments on show on here best wishes sally


Hi Sally, thank you for your kind words. If you did the baby jacket in your pic I think that you should be showing us some more of your work. What machine do you have? Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

luv2knt said:


> your sweaters are beautiful. Makes me want to purchase a knitting machine. Keep thinking about it but afraid to venture forth..no knowledge of machines.
> ....thanks for sharing.


Hi and thank you. Get out there and get a machine they are wonderful. I had my first about 7 years ago, I didn't know anyone that had a machine then and there was nothing on the net. I taught myself, bit by bit, and I'm still learning. There is so much that you can do on one and all of us on here will help you if you get stuck. Be a little devil and go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood

I better get a sweater off the hooks asap after looking at yours


----------



## katlvr.74

:thumbup: Sue, your sweaters are fabulous!! HOW DOES ONE GET PATTERNS FOR USM by Bond? Thanks in advance for whatever help you can give. Helen in Georgia


----------



## susieknitter

dwidget said:


> your work is lovely. i love the pram cover.


Thank you, there is a slight mistake on the pram cover, or should I say a design error.  :lol: 
I will own up to it when I have finished all my thank yous. Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

Patrina said:


> Thank you for sharing your work, very encouraging to a new machine knitter like myself. I love the baby blanket and may have to put that machine on my wish list once I understand and know how to you the old machine I have first.


Patrina if you have a punch card machine and a ribber you could do the blanket. I think that we all like to share and help where we can. If you need help don't be afraid to ask, there are some brilliant machine knitters on here. Thanks Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

yona said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks Yona you are so kind. Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

Beth Standing said:


> Sue, love all your work but especially the pram blanket, wonder if you would share the pattern please. You will be pleased to know I have moved my machine to the lounge, where I intend to get stuck in on my 965, I have started and now getting the drift of itx


Beth you know that I will share. We will sort it :thumbup: 
And you can do it with out the mistake that I made  I'm not running a competition to find the mistake, there are too many clever ladies on here that may find some I haven't noticed and then I would sit and cry.  
Thanks Beth for your comment. x x


----------



## susieknitter

Knitress said:


> You are a genius, they look perfect!


I don't think that I am a genius but thank you. The pram blanket is not perfect and I am going to point out why. Watch this space!!!
Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

deheadhugger said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!


Thank you so much. Sue.


----------



## susieknitter

katlvr.74 said:


> :thumbup: Sue, your sweaters are fabulous!! HOW DOES ONE GET PATTERNS FOR USM by Bond? Thanks in advance for whatever help you can give. Helen in Georgia


Thanks Helen, I'm afraid I don't know a lot about the Bond machines but there is plenty of info and patterns available on line. Put in your search box " Bond knitting machine patterns" and I think that you should be able to find what you want. 
I must say that I love your name, my daughter is called Helen and she too lives across the pond. You must be a lovely person, all Helens are. :thumbup: :lol: 
Thanks for your kind words, sorry that I can't help you any more than I have. Sue x


----------



## lac

Sue, your knitting is really beautiful. I love the cable sweaters and love the pram blanket. I have a Brother 970 but haven't learned how to program a single motif design yet. I would love to have the pattern of the blanket if you are sharing it. I love making baby blankets and saving them to give as gifts.

Hope you are sharing the pattern.


----------



## KateWood

Susie I don't think you need to point out some tiny undiscernable flaw, your pram blanket is so nice


----------



## dwidget

katlvr.74 said:


> :thumbup: Sue, your sweaters are fabulous!! HOW DOES ONE GET PATTERNS FOR USM by Bond? Thanks in advance for whatever help you can give. Helen in Georgia


i just yahooed ultimate sweater machine patterns and this site came up with free patterns

www.bond-america.com/projects/usm_proj/usm_project_index.html

there were other sites as well. so enjoy yourself. there are a variety of patterns from market bags to shawls and sweaters


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

It is so great to see someone using the shaping facility of the 970! I have been thinking it was time for me to knit another magic cables sweater, as I love the 3 I have now. I was looking over the patterns just yesterday. Now you have inspired me to really get to it! Your work is outstanding.


----------



## susieknitter

lac said:


> Sue, your knitting is really beautiful. I love the cable sweaters and love the pram blanket. I have a Brother 970 but haven't learned how to program a single motif design yet. I would love to have the pattern of the blanket if you are sharing it. I love making baby blankets and saving them to give as gifts.
> 
> Hope you are sharing the pattern.


Hi Lac, thanks for your lovely comments. 
As I have stated I never use a written pattern. The garment styles I program into my machine and then I knit a swatch in any yarn/stitch pattern and feed the swatch measurement into the machine. The baby blankets are done much the same. I decide on the width/length and put this into my machine. I then do a swatch in plain Jacquard and enter the measurements and the machine tells me how many stitches/rows I need to do for the size required. When I have that information I design the blanket working out how many rows will be taken up by the top and bottom border, how many for the center pic and how many plain rows there are in between. With the trains I added a few extra stitches so that I could get full trains on. I only ever use scribbled notes which I throw when the work is done because I only ever knit the one blanket, I like them all to be different. With you having the same machine as me you can do it the same way. Before I had a 970 I used a knitleader or just pen and paper. The pics that are knitted are either my own drawings done on a graft screen on my lap top or they are taken from mags or books. Once you get the hang of doing the working out of a design it become easy and you can let your creative juices flow.
Let me know if you need any more info and I will do my best to help you.
Sue.


----------



## cynthiaknits

LOVELY!!


----------



## Irish maggie

susieknitter said:


> lac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, your knitting is really beautiful. I love the cable sweaters and love the pram blanket. I have a Brother 970 but haven't learned how to program a single motif design yet. I would love to have the pattern of the blanket if you are sharing it. I love making baby blankets and saving them to give as gifts.
> 
> Hope you are sharing the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lac, thanks for your lovely comments.
> As I have stated I never use a written pattern. The garment styles I program into my machine and then I knit a swatch in any yarn/stitch pattern and feed the swatch measurement into the machine. The baby blankets are done much the same. I decide on the width/length and put this into my machine. I then do a swatch in plain Jacquard and enter the measurements and the machine tells me how many stitches/rows I need to do for the size required. When I have that information I design the blanket working out how many rows will be taken up by the top and bottom border, how many for the center pic and how many plain rows there are in between. With the trains I added a few extra stitches so that I could get full trains on. I only ever use scribbled notes which I throw when the work is done because I only ever knit the one blanket, I like them all to be different. With you having the same machine as me you can do it the same way. Before I had a 970 I used a knitleader or just pen and paper. The pics that are knitted are either my own drawings done on a graft screen on my lap top or they are taken from mags or books. Once you get the hang of doing the working out of a design it become easy and you can let your creative juices flow.
> Let me know if you need any more info and I will do my best to help you.
> Sue.
Click to expand...

susie which machine did you use? i am after a electronic but they or either for sale in Usa or UK i have looked on ozzie sites but cant find anything.i can get one from uk what do you think?


----------



## susieknitter

Maggie it's a Brother Kh970.


----------



## knittingmania

What type of machine do you have?Everything looks so professional and beautiful!!!
Violet


----------



## susieknitter

knittingmania said:


> What type of machine do you have?Everything looks so professional and beautiful!!!
> Violet


Violet my machine is a Brother KH970, this is a standard gauge metal bed machine.


----------



## susieknitter

Thank you Dwidgat, Rita, Cythiaknits, Maggie and Violet for your kind comments.


----------



## Ginnybee1

What kind of yarn do you use? I think you just inspired me with your lovely sweaters.


----------



## susieknitter

Ginnybee1 said:


> What kind of yarn do you use? I think you just inspired me with your lovely sweaters.


Thank you for your kind comment. I only ever use industrial yarn stranded to get the thickness and effect that I want. The sweaters were knitted using 3 strands of 2/30. If you do a swatch in any yarn and measure it correctly then use a charting device [knitleader] you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Irish maggie

lac said:


> Sue, your knitting is really beautiful. I love the cable sweaters and love the pram blanket. I have a Brother 970 but haven't learned how to program a single motif design yet. I would love to have the pattern of the blanket if you are sharing it. I love making baby blankets and saving them to give as gifts.
> 
> Hope you are sharing the pattern.


me too and i hope next weel my km965 will arrive!

 :-D


----------



## maryrose

hi, everything very pretty. nice work.


----------



## susieknitter

maryrose said:


> hi, everything very pretty. nice work.


Thank you Mary.


----------



## cuddycoleman

Hi just view your recent projects they are lovely. I have a brother 970 only using it about 3 months i havent tried entering garments into it yet a bit afraid is it hard to do this i have read instructions but they are not very clear. I would lov e to be able to enter my own garments and knit away. it is a great machine and i really enjoy using it. good luck with your knitting .

regards caroline


----------



## susieknitter

Hi Caroline, thank you for your comment. I agree with you that the instructions for entering garments are hard to understand. I would start by putting in a jumper as this will be entered as symmetrical and is the easier of the two to do. All X measurements are for the width of the piece being knitted, Y measurements are for the length.
As an example, for a raglan sleeve you enter half the width of the cuff using line no1. This is a X measurement. You then enter line no4 and it will ask for the next X measurement which is the difference between the bottom width and the width after increasing. If the first x measurement is 10cm and after increasing the sleeve needs to be 20cm the x measurement entered here will be 10cm. Now it will ask for the Y measurement, this is the length from cuff to armhole. You will then use line no1 again for the decrease under the arm. This x measurement would be around 3cm leaving you with a x measurement of 17cm. Then you use line no3 to take you to the top of the sleeve, to get this x measurement you take the measurement that you want to be left with at the top from the 17cm x measurement.Don't be afraid of trying it because if you do any thing wrong the computer will tell you that the measurement is unacceptable.
I hope that this is of some use to you and that you can understand it. It is easier to show some one than to explain on line.


----------



## cuddycoleman

thanks for you reply. I am planning on trying this out this week and will give it a go i will keep you posted as to how it goes. Sometimes these things seem too good to be true when reading the instructions. thanks again


----------



## cuddycoleman

One more question for you =- do you use a colour changer i was thinking of buying a double bed one can this be used on the main bed only and if you have one do you think they are worth having i would like the fairaisle without the floats , can you use any ply yarn with this, do i need the kh900 if you dont use one dont worry about this complicated message 
thanks again for help.


----------



## susieknitter

I have both the single bed and double bed colour changers. I don't think that you can use the double bed one on the main bed only. They are well worth having and I would invest in the two. You will not get float-less Fairisle knitting using only the main bed unless you do it as intarsia. To knit in-the floats using the colour changer you need to use both beds. You are better using fine yarns when doing this but the fabric does come out quite thick. You need the KRC900 double bed colour changer the KH900 is another knitting machine.


----------



## cuddycoleman

thanks, I knit mainly fine cashmere yarns so i will invest initially in the double bed and give it a try, for this i presume you need to use a full needle rib, still learning and enjoying the whole experience should have taken this up years ago, i suppose never too late thanks for the advice i am definitely going to give the garment input a try this week will keep you posted you might be fed up hearing from me and my questions, there are not very many machine knitters in Ireland and it is great to swap and chat to other knitters for ideas regards caroline


----------



## susieknitter

Caroline where are you in Ireland? There is a club in Northern Ireland. I have thought of an easier way of telling you how to work out x measurements. You go from one to the next by either taking away the difference in cm or adding it. Taking away if you are decreasing, adding for increasing. Does that make it easier to understand?
You are presuming right in saying "that you need to use full needle rib" and you are also right in saying "it's never to late"


----------



## cuddycoleman

Thanks for all you help you are giving me the encouragement I need to take the plunge - I am sure it will work out. I am in Dublin where machine knitters are very scarce a bit too far to travel to Northern Ireland but this site is a great help. Thanks a mill will let you know how things go this week. regards
Caroline


----------



## cuddycoleman

I just bought the single bed colour changer in ebay new in the box for £30 - delighted and another gadget to get use to.


----------



## susieknitter

cuddycoleman said:


> Thanks for all you help you are giving me the encouragement I need to take the plunge - I am sure it will work out. I am in Dublin where machine knitters are very scarce a bit too far to travel to Northern Ireland but this site is a great help. Thanks a mill will let you know how things go this week. regards
> Caroline


I'm really surprised that there isn't any where in Dublin. I spent a lot of time in Dublin back in the late sixties/early seventies and can remember a lot over there hand knitting. Ask at yarn shops there maybe a club that you don't know about.


----------



## jannyjo

Very nice


----------



## Irish maggie

KateWood said:


> You make me want a linker


me too Kate ( i have to knit something first)

:thumbup:


----------



## Kathymacau

I have searched for magic cable but came up dry. How is this done?


----------



## Maryknits513

Kathymacau said:


> I have searched for magic cable but came up dry. How is this done?


www.magiccables.com

They are tuck stitches, lifted & hung on needles according to the pattern.


----------



## JeanneHolmes

Thanks for showing us your work Sue. It is so encouraging to see some finished machine knitted items on KP. Your work is wonderful and the sweater is beautiful. Jeanne


----------



## mtnmama67

KateWood said:


> No one knows about KMs till they get one and learn...Get one you'll love it


Totally agree with the above!!no limit to creativity,exploring new directions!


----------



## Granny Hils

susieknitter said:


> These are my recently finished projects. No paper patterns were used. All the shapes and sizes were created in the garment design program in my machine.


Hi, where did you get the train pattern from please and is it used on a standard punchard


----------



## susieknitter

Granny Hils said:


> Hi, where did you get the train pattern from please and is it used on a standard punchard


I am sorry but I did this blanket over 2 years ago and for the life of me can't remember where I had the train design from.
Usually I keep notes on blankets that I do, and state where the different patterns are from, but for this one I have just written down train 40 rows...change colour on row 34 for smoke. Not much help that I'm afraid.
I have a large collection of books, mags and discs and have looked through them to try and find it, with no luck I'm afraid. If I do eventually come across it/remember I will PM you with the details. 
Sorry, Sue.


----------

